# PRS-22 GMT needed



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Thought I'd try here 1st, does anyone have one they're prepared to part with?

Ideally I'd like one of the more recent incarnations in as close to new condition as possible.

Cheers

R


----------

